# Whitefield College Graduates



## deathtolife (Jul 29, 2011)

Quick question:

Have Whitefield College (distance ed) graduates gone on to accredited seminaries?


Thanks!


----------



## Hamalas (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes! I recently began my studies at Whitefield College with the goal of heading off to seminary (probably Westminster in Philly) for the summer of 2014 so I specifically asked about that. Here is part of the answer I received from the school: "our graduates have been accepted and have complete their M.Div. and/or Th.D. degrees from various seminaries. Here are a few examples: Reformed Theological Seminary (Orlando, Jackson), Covenant Seminary (St. Louis), Gordon-Conwell Seminary (MA) and of course the renowned Whitefield Theological Seminary of Lakeland, FL." I also contacted several of the schools that I was interested in and they all had good things to say about the College and said that my degree wouldn't have a problem transferring. I hope that helps!


----------



## elnwood (Jul 30, 2011)

Whether a seminary will accept a non-accredited college will vary from school to school. You should contact your seminary of choice to see if they would accept a bachelors degree from Whitefield College.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Aug 22, 2011)

I am curious, why attend a non-credentialed school to start with? Why not just attend a credentialed one if that is the ultimate goal?


----------



## deathtolife (Aug 22, 2011)

cwjudyjr said:


> I am curious, why attend a non-credentialed school to start with? Why not just attend a credentialed one if that is the ultimate goal?



There are no Reformed schools that offer an undergraduate degree online.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 22, 2011)

cwjudyjr said:


> I am curious, why attend a non-credentialed school to start with? Why not just attend a credentialed one if that is the ultimate goal?



Some schools (I believe Greenville Seminary is one example) question whether a Christian school should place itself under the oversight of a government accreditation agency. They may very well have a valid point. Some schools do this because they know they will qualify for federal assistance (or, more precises, for their students). But he who pays the piper calls the tune; if you let the gov't in the back door, don't be surprised if one day they begin telling you what you can and can't do.


----------



## elnwood (Aug 23, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> cwjudyjr said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious, why attend a non-credentialed school to start with? Why not just attend a credentialed one if that is the ultimate goal?
> ...



Accreditation agencies are independent, and are not governmental at all. The government recognizes the accreditation agencies, which allow the students to receive federal aid and have degrees that are universally recognized, but the school itself needs not take any money from the government. There is no danger of the government telling seminaries what they can and can not do.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 23, 2011)

Don't worry. Soon it will be the case that the Feds will be telling seminaries what they can and can't teach.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 23, 2011)

cwjudyjr said:


> I am curious, why attend a non-credentialed school to start with? Why not just attend a credentialed one if that is the ultimate goal?



Good question. For me, I made the choice to attend Whitefield due to financial restraints (it is _very_ affordable) and due to the desire to remain in my community and serve my local church in ways that I couldn't when I attended a private school. Honestly, I see some downsides to on-line education and it wouldn't be my first recommendation for everyone, but God has graciously brought me to Whitefield and it is the perfect fit for my needs and calling.


----------



## elnwood (Aug 23, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Don't worry. Soon it will be the case that the Feds will be telling seminaries what they can and can't teach.



You mean when the theonomists take over?


----------

